# Small White Bugs. ID help.



## clinto (Sep 25, 2008)

These are all over in the very wet areas. What are they and are they a problem?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

They look like some time or isopod. They shouldn't be a problem. Your frogs might eat them if they see them crawling around.  I'm not an expert so you might want some more advice.


----------



## sharksax (Feb 25, 2011)

Aren't those springtails?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Woops. Thats supposed to say type not time. Haha


----------



## clinto (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking but I wanted to make sure. It seems like there are so many variations of springtails so I wasn't 100%.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, those are definitely springtails. The scientific name for them would be...LUNCH!


----------

